# Concealed carry



## jason7373 (Feb 12, 2015)

Does anyone actively conceal carry while they drive. How do you conceal it?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I carry while driving, winter conceal is easy because jackets.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

are you talking legally or illegally?


----------



## jason7373 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have my permit. But I was just curious what peoples thoughts wear on carrying. If they do and do they carry on there persons or do they keep in the car? Have they ever needed it?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

jason7373 said:


> I have my permit. But I was just curious what peoples thoughts wear on carrying. If they do and do they carry on there persons or do they keep in the car? Have they ever needed it?


i think there's a nice topic on this somewhere in the forum, i dont remember
but the key thing is,normally the pax sits in the back, so if something happens, they would still have the jump on you even if you're armed
at any rate, just try to be careful


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I use a Crossbreed inside the waistband holster. This ensures me 99% of the time that no one will ever know or see it. As for certifications or permits? I have a CCW and training that exceeds anything the division of licensing would need.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Have CCW, keep firearm on me. Never needed it, should never need it, only there just in case.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

CWP holder, I carry a .45 Glock


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

jason7373 said:


> Does anyone actively conceal carry while they drive. How do you conceal it?


Yes.... Sig 9mm..... strong-side Leather Galco Slide holster with an OPEN top for an easy draw.
Class A LTC for MA.

I wear a vest while driving.

In Mass.... the gun MUST be on your person..... NOT in the glove compart/on the floor/in the console of your car. The cops WILL arrest you if you violate that law.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Yes.... Sig 9mm..... strong-side Leather Galco Slide holster with an OPEN top for an easy draw.
> Class A LTC for MA.
> 
> I wear a vest while driving.
> ...


Same in Florida, the weapon has to be on your person.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> CWP holder, I carry a .45 Glock


Damm 37, 38 or 39 series ?
The only 45 I have is a Colt 1911... I have a H&K 40 full size and that's too big to carry while driving, it's noticeable.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

jason7373 said:


> Does anyone actively conceal carry while they drive. How do you conceal it?


No. Why would you?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> No. Why would you?


Why wouldn't you?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Why wouldn't you?


Because this isn't the wild west.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Because this isn't the wild west.


Atlanta might be worse than the wild west ever was...

http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/ga/atlanta/crime/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> are you talking legally or illegally?


^^^
From the guy who when you ask him for the time, tells you how to build a watch.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jason7373 said:


> I have my permit. But I was just curious what peoples thoughts wear on carrying. If they do and do they carry on there persons or do they keep in the car? Have they ever needed it?


I usually wear my wallet copy of CCW in one of those things that convention goers wear around their necks with their ID to get in. 
Not while driving though. 
This town is filled with too many people from nanny states who might freak out if they thought that there was even a receipt in the car from a firing range.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I wear a vest while driving.


^^^
Drive through Mattapan much?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Same in Florida, the weapon has to be on your person.


^^^
Nevada being a Right To Carry State, we have both open and concealed carry. 
Arms on the seat are considered to be open carry and on the floor considered concealed. 
Just one thing.... so many tourists here that if you wore a firearm holstered on the strip you'd have them fleeing for their lives in all directions. 
I've always wanted to do it though. 
Government offices here all have that circle with a slash through it with a gun in the middle but none on any DMV, the agency where it should be posted most prominently. Hah!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Drive through Mattapan much?


Drop-offs frequently....
Then I turn the app off and shoot back into town... just to be safe.

Some (not all) of those neighborhoods in mattapan/roxbury are high crime/drug areas.

I've never had any problem with any mattapan/roxbury pax's..... quite the contrary, they've been very nice.... talkative and friendly.

You obviously know the areas???


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, god. Not even gonna get into it with gun nuts. Christ.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Drop-offs frequently....
> Then I turn the app off and shoot back into town... just to be safe.
> 
> Some (not all) of those neighborhoods in mattapan/roxbury are high crime/drug areas.
> ...


^^^
I know the area just in passing. 
I was there about ten years ago and found the old house that my mom was brought up in.... surrounded by a sea of tract homes and no longer on 30 acres.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Oh, god. Not even gonna get into it with gun nuts. Christ.


then WHAT THE CHRIST are you doing in this thread? We know what we are doing and why we do it. You call us nuts?? I don't think you have any, flying dingo, keeeeeeerist.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Check the laws in your state, i would heavily suggest carrying a weapon, despite lyft or Uber corporate policies. The fact is that we are basically cab drivers and cab driver is historically one of the top ten most dangerous professions. We deal with lots of people in groups who are drunk or on drugs, we pick them up in bad neighborhoods, etc. I would also highly encourage all drivers to use a dashcam with easily adjustable lenses and good audio. Personally, i carry a glock 17 and i keep it in my driver side door map holder so it is always easily within reach, no holster or clothing to get in the way. And i can also exit the vehicle and easily grab it on my way out.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> then WHAT THE CHRIST are you doing in this thread? We know what we are doing and why we do it. You call us nuts?? I don't think you have any, flying dingo, keeeeeeerist.


Personally i think all people opposed to guns should place a "gun free zone" sign in their front lawns and see how well that deters crime.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Check the laws in your state, i would heavily suggest carrying a weapon, despite lyft or Uber corporate policies. The fact is that we are basically cab drivers and cab driver is historically one of the top ten most dangerous professions. We deal with lots of people in groups who are drunk or on drugs, we pick them up in bad neighborhoods, etc. I would also highly encourage all drivers to use a dashcam with easily adjustable lenses and good audio. Personally, i carry a glock 17 and i keep it in my driver side door map holder so it is always easily within reach, no holster or clothing to get in the way. And i can also exit the vehicle and easily grab it on my way out.


I don't remember reading about any gun policy in my agreement. Is it there? That would again make us emplpyees...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Personally i think all people opposed to guns should place a "gun free zone" sign in their front lawns and see how well that deters crime.


^^^
Yup. 
And then when their front door is kicked in at 10:15 AM like what happened to me last year, tell them to call a college professor instead of 911. Hah!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I usually wear my wallet copy of CCW in one of those things that convention goers wear around their necks with their ID to get in.
> Not while driving though.
> This town is filled with too many people from nanny states who might freak out if they thought that there was even a receipt in the car from a firing range.


Well perhaps if the idiotic open carry folks didn't want to show their tiny dicks in public, ammo would be cheaper and transplants might not freak out so much. So you are native born to Las Vegas? Or one of those "free states" with the alcohol and ***** restrictions?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't remember reading about any gun policy in my agreement. Is it there? That would again make us emplpyees...


Lyft has it in their FAQs


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well perhaps if the idiotic open carry folks didn't want to show their tiny dicks in public, ammo would be cheaper and transplants might not freak out so much. So you are native born to Las Vegas? Or one of those "free states" with the alcohol and ***** restrictions?


^^^
I was born in L.A. @ Cedars of Leibowitz but my dad was in business here. 
We had a house in Toluca Lake (San Fernando Valley) and here in Vegas and I went to school both here and there. LOL. 
Arizona is nice too because they have open carry.... and I'm not talking about 40 ouncers.


----------



## Allnight-AZ (Feb 17, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Damm 37, 38 or 39 series ?
> The only 45 I have is a Colt 1911... I have a H&K 40 full size and that's too big to carry while driving, it's noticeable.


High-rise leather and a vest?! I would stay with the 1911 everyday!!


----------



## Allnight-AZ (Feb 17, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Lyft has it in their FAQs
> View attachment 5267


I think a good attorney would have a field day with that one. Falls back to telling me what to do as an Independent Contractor. That's stepping up a lot of control by telling me I can't do what the law says I can do in my OWN car.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Allnight-AZ said:


> I think a good attorney would have a field day with that one. Falls back to telling me what to do as an Independent Contractor. That's stepping up a lot of control by telling me I can't do what the law says I can do in my OWN car.


It might already be an issue in the current class action suits on employee classification.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Allnight-AZ said:


> High-rise leather and a vest?! I would stay with the 1911 everyday!!


^^^
The 1911 has transcended the test of time. 
I have two, a Series (Can't remember the series) that's pretty old but has a documented 3 or 400 rounds through it. 
20 yuears ago I bought a Gold Cup that was classified as unfired. 
One of the greatest pieces of machinery of all time. 
I once put my Desert Eagle in my waist band but looked like John Holmes.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Allnight-AZ said:


> I think a good attorney would have a field day with that one. Falls back to telling me what to do as an Independent Contractor. That's stepping up a lot of control by telling me I can't do what the law says I can do in my OWN car.


^^^
Or for that matter.... over ruling State's rights and/or regulations. 
I even know a few Walmart employees here that carry during work. 
It's just like here a few years ago when an employer denied the employee to take off two hours to vote which is a State, and I even think (maybe) a Federal regulation. 
Really big settlement, and needless to say... that employee really doesn't have to work much any more.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Allnight-AZ said:


> I think a good attorney would have a field day with that one. Falls back to telling me what to do as an Independent Contractor. That's stepping up a lot of control by telling me I can't do what the law says I can do in my OWN car.


^^^
More like a really sharp Constitutional lawyer. 
One who is really sharp in 'States' Rights' law. 
Always interview your potential Council.... don't take the first one who just might be a Real Estate lawyer looking to branch out. Been there, done that.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Truly curious: coming from a country where even owning a gun replica is illegal I would love to hear about any incidents where one of us rideshare partners, by pulling a handgun, has succesfully defused a situation.

Not necessarily something that involved you personally but something that may have happened to a good friend 

In our town there is rising tension between us and the old-school taxistas and they are known for their attacks, they carry clubs, crowbars and other items that can really hurt someone. And they never go at it alone.

I know I would feel much safer with a firearm, but while driving with a gun I may project that fearless cowboy attitude and actually attract aggression? Bruce Lee talks about him not being able to walk down a street without some bozo challenging him.

Also, what is uber policy on blood- and brain-stain cleanup?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> I know I would feel much safer with a firearm, but while driving with a gun I may project that fearless cowboy attitude and actually attract aggression? Bruce Lee talks about him not being able to walk down a street without some bozo challenging him.


Conceal carry, or even open carry for that matter, shouldn't be about flaunting it or asking for some sort of challenge, it should simply be an item you carry. Wallet, keys, change for tips, pen, phone, and gun, check, check, check, check, check, and check, I'm ready to go out driving tonight.

The problem with open carry is that it scares a lot of people, particularly in big cities, and that it advertises you have a gun to those who are up to no good. Occasionally open carriers are attacked because the person wants to steal their gun. I would love for open carry to be more prevalient, but that's simply not where our society is right now (at least not in my city, in some cities it is still fairly normal to do).


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> In our town there is rising tension between us and the old-school taxistas and they are known for their attacks, they carry clubs, crowbars and other items that can really hurt someone. And they never go at it alone.


^^^
After the London Olympics I went to Amsterdam to visit a cousin that I had never met. 
You don't have firearms there, huh? 
Let me tell you this.... and this is a matter of historical accuracy. 
During WW2 the Whermacht declined to invade Switzerland because of gun ownership of the populace. 
I'll leave that for you to ponder. 
Anne Frank might agree with me, along with that whole ghetto that she was relegated to.... and possibly her fellow attic residents. 
I'm just throwing it out there for controversy.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> After the London Olympics I went to Amsterdam to visit a cousin that I had never met.
> You don't have firearms there, huh?
> Let me tell you this.... and this is a matter of historical accuracy.
> ...


Never said there were no firearms, just that they are illegal. Just saying. Not saying that I... I mean... I could possibly purchase one and conceal it.. I mean seriously conceal it... Which of course I wouldn't do because it's illegal... But if I wanted to... But of course I don't want to because it's illegal...

A great point: what would our WW2 experience have been with 20% of Dutch households having their army-issue rifle in the broom closet, as have the Swiss?
And if we had mountains making Nazi-style tank warfare hard.
And if we didn't have one of Europe's biggest and strategic harbours.
And if Germans didn't like vacationing on our beaches so much.
And if the SS elite hadn't stashed their loot in the Swiss banking system.
And if our young ladies were not way fitter than the Swiss frauleins because of all that bicycle riding.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> Never said there were no firearms, just that they are illegal. Just saying. Not saying that I... I mean... I could possibly purchase one and conceal it.. I mean seriously conceal it... Which of course I wouldn't do because it's illegal... But if I wanted to... But of course I don't want to because it's illegal...
> 
> A great point: what would our WW2 experience have been with 20% of Dutch households having their army-issue rifle in the broom closet, as have the Swiss?
> And if we had mountains making Nazi-style tank warfare hard.
> ...


^^^
No explanation necessary. 
And, yes, the Dutch were heroes, but in the face of almost insurmountable odds. 
There is a book written about the Dutch Resistance. I have it but I can't remember the title as of this moment. 
The Dutch, the French, Italian, Spanish and not to forget the Finns were all instrumental in the Resistance!
Even the Communists in all those countries were instrumental in the defeat of Hitler... and Thank God for that. 
I would either be speaking German right now, or non-existent. 
Thanks for your comment.

You didn't need harbors, beaches or mountains. 
You had people!!!


----------



## Allnight-AZ (Feb 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> More like a really sharp Constitutional lawyer.
> One who is really sharp in 'States' Rights' law.
> Always interview your potential Council.... don't take the first one who just might be a Real Estate lawyer looking to branch out. Been there, done that.


You are correct if I'm having to fight for my rights. In this case a Labor Attorney works just fine. More bang for my buck so to speak.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I love it when people ask "why do you carry?" If you drove through "O-Town" you would know why we carry. E11even is right on the outskirts of one of the most notorious neighborhoods in Miami. These MF's run in the street next to your car and yell at you. Most people that are anti-gun are just blind to the real world. They need people like us to protect them because when seconds count the police are minutes away.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Lyft has it in their FAQs
> View attachment 5267


No lyft in houston. What about uber? Sounds like another way to make us employees to me tho.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Allnight-AZ said:


> I think a good attorney would have a field day with that one. Falls back to telling me what to do as an Independent Contractor. That's stepping up a lot of control by telling me I can't do what the law says I can do in my OWN car.


Is any driver who is going to carry a gun (legal or not) going to care about the policy anyway? I mean if you ever need the gun whether or not lyft will kick you out is probably the least of your worries at that point.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is any driver who is going to carry a gun (legal or not) going to care about the policy anyway? I mean if you ever need the gun whether or not lyft will kick you out is probably the least of your worries at that point.


Sadly, some people will put themselves at risk because of policy. Fortunately for me and other Tennesseans though, there's a law making its way through the legislature that would legally prevent any employer from taking adverse action against an employee for possession of a weapon in their vehicles.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Damm 37, 38 or 39 series ?
> The only 45 I have is a Colt 1911... I have a H&K 40 full size and that's too big to carry while driving, it's noticeable.


POST # 11/@Chris Dee: Chillax, bro!

Dollars to Donuts @Orlando_Driver is
referring to Model 21 or 30. That
.45 GAP ammo is Expen$ive and
unless you buy a Non-Glock barrel
your shooting of reloads invites the
Legendary KA-BOOM! of yore.

"G-21: Gets the Job DONE!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Drive through Mattapan much?


POST # [email protected]: You Wascally
Wabbit, you. During the late '90s with
an On Demand Courier it was Custom-
ary for CCW holders to announce a
safely delivered package with...

"Clear in the 'Bury. No shots fired."


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> Truly curious: coming from a country where even owning a gun replica is illegal I would love to hear about any incidents where one of us rideshare partners, by pulling a handgun, has succesfully defused a situation.
> 
> Not necessarily something that involved you personally but something that may have happened to a good friend
> 
> ...


First of all, Bruce Lee was a world famous martial arts expert. If you don't advertise the fact that you have a firearm, people don't generally treat you any differently. As someone who carries regularly, I feel perfectly normal having my gun with me and don't constantly think about it. It's just like walling around in jeans, you don't think about what image you're projecting and people treat you normally.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Conceal carry, or even open carry for that matter, shouldn't be about flaunting it or asking for some sort of challenge, it should simply be an item you carry. Wallet, keys, change for tips, pen, phone, and gun, check, check, check, check, check, and check, I'm ready to go out driving tonight.
> 
> The problem with open carry is that it scares a lot of people, particularly in big cities, and that it advertises you have a gun to those who are up to no good. Occasionally open carriers are attacked because the person wants to steal their gun. I would love for open carry to be more prevalient, but that's simply not where our society is right now (at least not in my city, in some cities it is still fairly normal to do).


The scare factor of open carry is just something that we aren't used to unless the person carrying is in a uniform. No one freaks out about cops drinking coffee in a donut shop with their guns on their hips. It has become a liberal talking point and because of that, some drama queens have a reaction when there shouldn't be one.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Open carry gives you peace of mind to conceal carry without worrying about mishap where gun shows accidentally


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Oh, god. Not even gonna get into it with gun nuts. Christ.[/QUOTE
> 
> Live in fear - Own a gun, justify the fear.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11/@Chris Dee: Chillax, bro!
> 
> Dollars to Donuts @Orlando_Driver is
> referring to Model 21 or 30. That
> ...


I'm thinking FHP...
The 30 slim line is a good CC piece.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Lyft has it in their FAQs
> View attachment 5267


^^^
Does that mean no chopstix?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I'm thinking FHP...
> The 30 slim line is a good CC piece.


POST # 53 / @Chris Dee: I believe that
you refer to the Model 30/Generation4.

A gentleman that I had the Honor of
Returning my phone call is Mas Ayoob.
At the time I didn't fully appreciate
the significance.

He always uses his G-30 for Police Qual-
ification with Perfect Scores, usually.
He considers it Gaston's Most Accurate
Product. Personally, someday, I'd like 
a 24C which is Manufactured Sporadi-
cally every 4-5 years to satisfy a con-
tining demand.

Are you active with either IDPA or
USPSA? Markham Park is a fabulous
facility with In Perpetuity rights for
the Shooting Sports!


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

I carry a Glock 19 Gen4 w/spare mag in a G-Code INCOG appendix carry holster (totaling 31 rounds of Speer Gold Dot 9mm +P 124gr. JHP). 

That might sound like a hefty dose of mall ninja but I switched to the G19 because it's more comfortable for me to carry a G19 in an appendix carry holster than it is for me to carry my G26 in an appendix carry holster or a strong-side IWB holster. Appendix carry can be weird like that, & for me it seems that the larger the gun is, the more comfortable it is, so I'll transition to a G17 soon.

Centerline appendix carry allows for an unimpeded draw while seated & buckled... and keeps the muzzle pointed right at the base of my ****.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

My "six pack" won't allow that.


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

just drive said:


> My "six pack" won't allow that.


I hear that. It was the undeniable appeal of having a loaded firearm pointed at my gentleman's sausage that prompted me to get into better shape, haha.

A new G17 Gen4 will be my reward for finally "leveling up" to being in excellent shape.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> I hear that. It was the undeniable appeal of having a loaded firearm pointed at my gentleman's sausage that prompted me to get into better shape, haha.
> 
> A new G17 Gen4 will be my reward for finally "leveling up" to being in excellent shape.


You carry aiming at your jewels. With one in the pipe?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No lyft in houston. What about uber? Sounds like another way to make us employees to me tho.


Uber does not say anything on the topic on their site. However, I read a news article that had a spokesperson for uber saying that they don't allow drivers to carry weapons unless specifically provided for by law. That to me means that they're Ok with it.
http://m.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/police-uber-driver-pulled-gun-threatened-kill-vale/nhHxc/


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 53 / @Chris Dee: I believe that
> you refer to the Model 30/Generation4.
> 
> A gentleman that I had the Honor of
> ...


 OMG... Markham Park is run by the Nazi regime. I don't belong to either association... I belong to the FOP and IPA. I think the Glock is a good design but not great, the fact that it has no safety means that it is not a good choice for the novice shooter or CC beginner. I have also witnessed this ever so popular weapon to crack and break. Take the slide off and don't dare drop it or the pig metal will easily crack. Now for the experienced shooter and CC person, it's a great cheap pistol to own. I have graduated from Glock about 3 years ago and now buy H&K but CC a little 9mm Sig P938. The H&K is big dollars, 1K, but you can use it as a hammer if needed unlike the Glock which will break. I can buy Glocks for less than $500 but also can buy Hyundai's for less than $20K but I just don't. Glock's success is all about the price, they cannot be beat and when you're talking about being within a budget it's an easy choice to make.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> OMG... Markham Park is run by the Nazi regime. I don't belong to either association... I belong to the FOP and IPA. I think the Glock is a good design but not great, the fact that it has no safety means that it is not a good choice for the novice shooter or CC beginner. I have also witnessed this ever so popular weapon to crack and break. Take the slide off and don't dare drop it or the pig metal will easily crack. Now for the experienced shooter and CC person, it's a great cheap pistol to own. I have graduated from Glock about 3 years ago and now buy H&K but CC a little 9mm Sig P938. The H&K is big dollars, 1K, but you can use it as a hammer if needed unlike the Glock which will break. I can buy Glocks for less than $500 but also can buy Hyundai's for less than $20K but I just don't. Glock's success is all about the price, they cannot be beat and when you're talking about being within a budget it's an easy choice to make.


You forget capacity and being lightweight. I own 2 S&W revolvers, 2 Sigs, a Beretta, an H&K USP 45, an FN Five Seven, a couple Rugers, and several more exotic firearms. I carry my Glock 17 because it's lightweight, concealable, reliable, and carries 18 rounds.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> OMG... Markham Park is run by the Nazi regime. I don't belong to either association... I belong to the FOP and IPA. I think the Glock is a good design but not great, the fact that it has no safety means that it is not a good choice for the novice shooter or CC beginner. I have also witnessed this ever so popular weapon to crack and break. Take the slide off and don't dare drop it or the pig metal will easily crack. Now for the experienced shooter and CC person, it's a great cheap pistol to own. I have graduated from Glock about 3 years ago and now buy H&K but CC a little 9mm Sig P938. The H&K is big dollars, 1K, but you can use it as a hammer if needed unlike the Glock which will break. I can buy Glocks for less than $500 but also can buy Hyundai's for less than $20K but I just don't. Glock's success is all about the price, they cannot be beat and when you're talking about being within a budget it's an easy choice to make.


To be fair though, one of my S&Ws is a 500 with an 8-3/8" bbl and no one can effectively conceal that monster.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> I carry a Glock 19 Gen4 w/spare mag in a G-Code INCOG appendix carry holster (totaling 31 rounds of Speer Gold Dot 9mm +P 124gr. JHP).
> 
> That might sound like a hefty dose of mall ninja but I switched to the G19 because it's more comfortable for me to carry a G19 in an appendix carry holster than it is for me to carry my G26 in an appendix carry holster or a strong-side IWB holster. Appendix carry can be weird like that, & for me it seems that the larger the gun is, the more comfortable it is, so I'll transition to a G17 soon.
> 
> Centerline appendix carry allows for an unimpeded draw while seated & buckled... and keeps the muzzle pointed right at the base of my ****.


POST # 56/ @NativeTexan: I'm sorry,
but is that a G-19 Appendix Carry Rig
or are you just happy to see me?

Hello and Welcome to the UP.Net
Forums your complete Uncensored
source of alerts/ linked articles/news
re: the TNC experience in general and
#[F]UBER specifically.

This Thread has really taken off! Al-
though I wonder about photos espec-
ially on a Work Related Forum
where Management openly spies
on its' ICs. These people DO NOT play
"fair" and take a perverse pleasure
in bending people to their will.

Read the Extended Thread started by a
former "Employee-with-Equity" on Fri.
2/20 PM titled "Ex-Uber CSR..."and you
will understand, "straight from the
horses mouth" just how intrusive and
secretive the MisManagement is!
(@john djjjoe is the Original Poster.)

We Drivers are seen as a "commodity".
When "used up" we are detestable, dis-
posable and forgetable. This is the Or-
wellian "1984" nightmare come to Life.

BTW I can honestly say that I've NEVER seen a
rig like yours. Good for you!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Uber does not say anything on the topic on their site. However, I read a news article that had a spokesperson for uber saying that they don't allow drivers to carry weapons unless specifically provided for by law. That to me means that they're Ok with it.
> http://m.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/police-uber-driver-pulled-gun-threatened-kill-vale/nhHxc/


POST # 60 /@RideshareGuru: Thanks
for the hyperlinked answer to Drivers'
Concerns RE:CCW. Lyft goes overboard
with "...anything that can be CONSTRUED
as a weapon.."

As a cabbie (briefly in 1975) I had a
grizzled veteran "Checker" recom-
mend always carrying a sharpened
pencil behind my ear "..so's you can
JAB'EM in the eye!" Oy vey!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You forget capacity and being lightweight. I own 2 S&W revolvers, 2 Sigs, a Beretta, an H&K USP 45, an FN Five Seven, a couple Rugers, and several more exotic firearms. I carry my Glock 17 because it's lightweight, concealable, reliable, and carries 18 rounds.


I hear ya... 17s a big piece, P938 is a little thing, it's actually smaller, thinner and lighter than your Glock and you'll never know I have it. I do admit that the smaller the piece the more practice it takes to be efficient with it. It does take practice to draw a smaller piece from the waist band because this sits just at the top of my belt line.
When I was in NY I was "willed" a 1972 Colt Detectives Special 38 with Pachy Presentation grips, an original NYPD issue piece. It would be a great ankle piece to carry but that effer is heavy, I can imagine how many skulls it was smacked into in it's day. The wife of the Det. that passed gave me the original shoulder holster for it. 
And if your interested I have a nice Beretta 92S, 1976-77 era 9mm direct from the Italian Carabinieri. Very good condition, minimal wear and nostalgic. Beretta could have beat Glock but they are so damm expensive.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> I hear ya... 17s a big piece, P938 is a little thing, it's actually smaller, thinner and lighter than your Glock and you'll never know I have it. I do admit that the smaller the piece the more practice it takes to be efficient with it. It does take practice to draw a smaller piece from the waist band because this sits just at the top of my belt line.
> When I was in NY I was "willed" a 1972 Colt Detectives Special 38 with Pachy Presentation grips, an original NYPD issue piece. It would be a great ankle piece to carry but that effer is heavy, I can imagine how many skulls it was smacked into in it's day. The wife of the Det. that passed gave me the original shoulder holster for it.
> And if your interested I have a nice Beretta 92S, 1976-77 era 9mm direct from the Italian Carabinieri. Very good condition, minimal wear and nostalgic. Beretta could have beat Glock but they are so damm expensive.


I don't carry the Glock on my person, I have it in my map holder in my door so it is always in reach and I don't have to worry about it getting stuck in clothing or making obvious movements to grab it. I can also grab it on the fly as I'm exiting the vehicle if need be.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I don't carry the Glock on my person, I have it in my map holder in my door so it is always in reach and I don't have to worry about it getting stuck in clothing ot making obvious movements to grab it. I can also grab it on the fly as I'm exiting the vehicle if need be.


Well that's interesting, in Florida that would be illegal, it's considered open carry. 
Here is a good article that you might find interesting to read.

http://nrasharp.com/mindset/vehicle-carry-dilemma-lasorte/


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Well that's interesting, in Florida that would be illegal, it's considered open carry.
> Here is a good article that you might find interesting to read.
> 
> http://nrasharp.com/mindset/vehicle-carry-dilemma-lasorte/


I thought Florida recently passed open carry legislation to close the incidental exposure loophole. I got my concealed carry permit in Florida in 2011, when Charles Bronson was the commissioner of agriculture.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The scare factor of open carry is just something that we aren't used to unless the person carrying is in a uniform. No one freaks out about cops drinking coffee in a donut shop with their guns on their hips. It has become a liberal talking point and because of that, some drama queens have a reaction when there shouldn't be one.


Sorry. I have problem, and you are not a cop. I have likely owned guns longer than you have been alive. Well at least longer than the most vociferous gun nuts populating the internets these days. Open Carry is nothing more than a **** You! The gun nuts have caused the price of ammo and weapons to rise these past 8 years for the saner quiter gun owners simply because they are small dicked scaredy cats. You want to talk about "liberal". Well the patron saint Raygun instituted gun control(look up the Mumford Act) and pushed for Brady. I also find it funny that so many gun folks are against a woman's right to choose even in case of rape, and are for locking up pot smokers.
And for you liberals? Buy a gun.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Sorry. I have problem, and you are not a cop. I have likely owned guns longer than you have been alive. Well at least longer than the most vociferous gun nuts populating the internets these days. Open Carry is nothing more than a **** You! The gun nuts have caused the price of ammo and weapons to rise these past 8 years for the saner quiter gun owners simply because they are small dicked scaredy cats. You want to talk about "liberal". Well the patron saint Raygun instituted gun control(look up the Mumford Act) and pushed for Brady. I also find it funny that so many gun folks are against a woman's right to choose even in case of rape, and are for locking up pot smokers.
> And for you liberals? Buy a gun.


I'm libertarian. Therefore I am all for gay married couples to be able to protect their pot farms with guns. I am also pro-life because abortion infringes on the fetus' individual right to life. Right to life trumps right to convenience. Open carry is no more a "**** you" than gay people holding hands in public; you don't have a right to not be offended, or to be made to feel comfortable in everything that you do in life. And btw, I'm around 40 years old, so if you've owned guns longer than that, you are just about at the end of your driving years anyway.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I'm libertarian. Therefore I am all for gay married couples to be able to protect their pot farms with guns. I am also pro-life because abortion infringes on the fetus' individual right to life. Right to life trumps right to convenience. Open carry is no more a "**** you" than gay people holding hands in public; you don't have a right to not be offended, or to be made to feel comfortable in everything that you do in life. And btw, I'm around 40 years old, so if you've owned guns longer than that, you are just about at the end of your driving years anyway.


Libertarians like Gary Johnson are Pro-Life, but they also allow a woman's choice. Libertarians who do not allow a woman's choice are nothng but tea baggers. Funny you come from a state where you can't buy alcohol in some counties but guns , hey no problem. Yeah, I voted Libertarian before you were allowed to vote. Again,most of today's Libertarians, those who called themselves that after 2008 are really tea baggers and should embrace that.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Again, open carry is for small dicked scaredy cats. And since this is not a gun forum, I am not going to have to worry about getting booted off for saying many of todays gun owners are idiots. In the 80's if you look at Gun's And Ammo, you want me to send you a copy? Folks were worrying about their guns being taken away. The only thing that has happened since is, reagan pushed for Brady,Obama allowed weapons into national Parks and the price of ammo sky rocketed because of prepper assholes. Is it Nashville or Memphis where it is illegal to run on trails? LOL And why is not selling alcohol a good thing 
but open carry is?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> To be fair though, one of my S&Ws is a 500 with an 8-3/8" bbl and no one can effectively conceal that monster.


*"no one can effectively conceal that monster"*
that's what my wife keeps telling me..... Hmm...or was that YOUR wife that keeps telling me that??.... Jking.... LOL


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I'm libertarian. Therefore I am all for gay married couples to be able to protect their pot farms with guns. I am also pro-life because abortion infringes on the fetus' individual right to life. Right to life trumps right to convenience. Open carry is no more a "**** you" than gay people holding hands in public; you don't have a right to not be offended, or to be made to feel comfortable in everything that you do in life. And btw, I'm around 40 years old, so if you've owned guns longer than that, you are just about at the end of your driving years anyway.


except 2 gays holding hands don't make some people fear for their lives, (unnecessarily so in my opinion).

IMO..... as a pro-constitutionalist I absolutely think that open carry should be legal in every state... that is the essence of freedom. HOWEVER.... i think it's stupid to open carry and wouldn't do it myself. You don't want to make yourself a target for some d-bag who might want to take it from you. .....it's just not smart.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Libertarians like Gary Johnson are Pro-Life, but they also allow a woman's choice. Libertarians who do not allow a woman's choice are nothng but tea baggers. Funny you come from a state where you can't buy alcohol in some counties but guns , hey no problem. Yeah, I voted Libertarian before you were allowed to vote. Again,most of today's Libertarians, those who called themselves that after 2008 are really tea baggers and should embrace that.


Notice I didn't capitalize the "l" in libertarian. I am not a member of the party. You like to label and generalize a lot. I will say I'm also atheist, so religion doesn't play into my politics at all of that's what you're assuming. It seems to me though that you're just a butt hurt liberal ideologue who is upset that most of the world doesn't share your worldview. Get over it grandpa, your time has expired.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Again, open carry is for small dicked scaredy cats. And since this is not a gun forum, I am not going to have to worry about getting booted off for saying many of todays gun owners are idiots. In the 80's if you look at Gun's And Ammo, you want me to send you a copy? Folks were worrying about their guns being taken away. The only thing that has happened since is, reagan pushed for Brady,Obama allowed weapons into national Parks and the price of ammo sky rocketed because of prepper assholes. Is it Nashville or Memphis where it is illegal to run on trails? LOL And why is not selling alcohol a good thing
> but open carry is?


Tell that to the religious zealots of the world. In Muslim countries, gays are stoned, beheaded or burned alive. If some fundamentalist Christian groups had their way, it would be the same thing here. They believe that their souls are at risk somehow.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I live in a Country where handguns are not permitted. I don't carry and passengers don't carry.

Illegal firearms are always a threat but Uber drivers are not the target. We don't carry cash so there is no payday. Taxi drivers however are targets and have been. But with the cameras and location systems in cars most get caught doing a robbery. I don't remember that last fatality we had on a driver.

Restricting gun ownership works here. I have fired guns, rifles and automatic weapons in the military. I don't need one in civilian life and frankly here they are more trouble than they are worth.

I'm not against gun ownership and still love to hit the range. Just don't feel the need to have one in my home or in my life. And would hate to ever need to use it in defense. I would be one of those people who are too quick to pull.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

"Clear in the 'Bury. No shots fired."[/QUOTE]


Chris Dee said:


> OMG... Markham Park is run by the Nazi regime. I don't belong to either association... I belong to the FOP and IPA. I think the Glock is a good design but not great, the fact that it has no safety means that it is not a good choice for the novice shooter or CC beginner. I have also witnessed this ever so popular weapon to crack and break. Take the slide off and don't dare drop it or the pig metal will easily crack. Now for the experienced shooter and CC person, it's a great cheap pistol to own. I have graduated from Glock about 3 years ago and now buy H&K but CC a little 9mm Sig P938. The H&K is big dollars, 1K, but you can use it as a hammer if needed unlike the Glock which will break. I can buy Glocks for less than $500 but also can buy Hyundai's for less than $20K but I just don't. Glock's success is all about the price, they cannot be beat and when you're talking about being within a budget it's an easy choice to make.


^^^
I got my 19 for $199. 20 years ago. lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Tell that to the religious zealots of the world. In Muslim countries, gays are stoned, beheaded or burned alive. If some fundamentalist Christian groups had their way, it would be the sane thing here. They believe that their souls are at risk somehow.


^^^
That's crap and you know it. 
You're just a leftist Kool-Aid drinker who probably hangs on Rachel Maddow's every word.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I live in a Country where handguns are not permitted. I don't carry and passengers don't carry.
> 
> Illegal firearms are always a threat but Uber drivers are not the target. We don't carry cash so there is no payday. Taxi drivers however are targets and have been. But with the cameras and location systems in cars most get caught doing a robbery. I don't remember that last fatality we had on a driver.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd like to be the guy who executes a scumbag trying to strongarm someone, especially if he broke into my home to do so. I see it as doing a civil service, if I kill him, he can't victimize anyone else, and the taxpayers save money on investigation, prosecution and incarceration. If more crooks got killed during home invasions and robberies, I believe that it would have a good deterrent effect.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That's crap and you know it.
> You're just a leftist Kool-Aid drinker who probably hangs on Rachel Maddow's every word.


You are kidding right? Ever seen these guys picketing soldiers funerals?
http://www.godhatesfags.com/


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

just drive said:


> You carry aiming at your jewels. With one in the pipe?


Yep. I carried strong-side IWB (Glock 20, which is 10mm, & sometimes a Springfield XD-S .45) for years, & when I first learned about appendix carry I thought it was insanely risky.

The problem I had with hip carry was that the grip would print when I leaned forward, so I went from carrying the G20 at 3 o'clock to carrying the XD-S at 2 o'clock, & that solved the problem of printing but left me with only six rounds of "Good day, sir!"

That was one of several reasons for my decision to give appendix carry a try.
Two more reasons were seatbelts & steady hands.

One night a couple of years ago, I had just gotten into my car in the parking lot of a shopping plaza when I heard tires screeching, & 2 clearly civilian cars rapidly drove up & boxed my car in. I drew my G20 from my IWB hip holster (I hadn't put my seatbelt on yet) & kept it low & out of sight of the guy who had exited the first car & was walking toward me. When he got close enough to see my face, he turned around & both cars left. Apparently I wasn't the guy they were looking for. What I learned from that situation is that just like that dude in The Departed, my hands don't shake, lol. If they did, I wouldn't be comfortable with appendix carry.

My foray into the world of appendix carry began with carrying in the traditional 1 o'clock position, but seatbelts got in the way so I moved my rig to 11 o'clock. Eventually I found that centerline/12 o'clock was more comfortable than anything else I've tried.

I'm not ashamed to admit that I found appendix carry unsettling despite being a "student of the gun" since the age of 5. I knew that the gun wouldn't go off on its own, but reholstering is one of the most dangerous parts of carrying, & if you screw up while reholstering your gun in an appendix carry holster (shirt getting caught in trigger guard, etc.), it's likely that you'll be dead within minutes.

It's only because I acknowledged the seriousness of that risk - & because I adopted the proper mindset & methodology/best practices - that I could safely carry a chambered firearm pointed at my femoral artery.

After I had demonstrated to myself that I could carry that way without shooting myself, carrying a gun pointed at my favorite part of myself wasn't an issue.

It's only because I continue to acknowledge the seriousness of that risk on a daily basis that I haven't made a mistake.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Please keep the discussion related to driving, not politics.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I thought Florida recently passed open carry legislation to close the incidental exposure loophole. I got my concealed carry permit in Florida in 2011, when Charles Bronson was the commissioner of agriculture.


Hmmm, I was under the impression that if it is exposed in the car it is open and thus not legal. CC is just that, concealed, but I have thought about how your car is your domain and the "castle doctrine" might apply.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> Yep. I carried strong-side IWB (Glock 20, which is 10mm, & sometimes a Springfield XD-S .45) for years, & when I first learned about appendix carry I thought it was insanely risky.
> 
> The problem I had with hip carry was that the grip would print when I leaned forward, so I went from carrying the G20 at 3 o'clock to carrying the XD-S at 2 o'clock, & that solved the problem of printing but left me with only six rounds of "Good day, sir!"
> 
> ...


10mm is a nasty ammo, always thought about picking one up but it seems the ammo is expensive so I've shied away from them. 
People sometimes don't know our situation and why we carry. When I was an officer I never carried off duty. Here in Florida many if not all departments require you to carry 24/7 while in your jurisdiction. I actually don't feel the piece anymore when I carry, it's part of me and I just am used to it.


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> 10mm is a nasty ammo, always thought about picking one up but it seems the ammo is expensive so I've shied away from them.
> People sometimes don't know our situation and why we carry. When I was an officer I never carried off duty. Here in Florida many if not all departments require you to carry 24/7 while in your jurisdiction. I actually don't feel the piece anymore when I carry, it's part of me and I just am used to it.


Yeah, I was spending a small fortune on feeding the G20. Due to the unfortunate fact that the "10mm FBI lite" load (which gave birth to .40 S&W, as you probably know) is the standard spec for range ammo sold in big box retail stores, 10mm range ammo doesn't even come close to full power 10mm defensive ammo... so IMHO proficiency with a 10mm requires practicing with defensive ammo unless you have reloading equipment (& I don't).

That resulted in me spending $300-$500 a month on the good stuff like Double Tap (767 ft. lbs!) or Buffalo Bore, lmfao.

One day I realized that for any given level of proficiency that I can attain with a 10mm, .45 ACP, .40 S&W, etc., I can shoot a 9mm just as well if not better, & definitely faster. That's when I made the switch to 9mm - it's come a long way in the past couple decades, to the extent that the difference between the effectiveness of modern service caliber ammunition is negligible.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Again, open carry is for small dicked scaredy cats. And since this is not a gun forum, I am not going to have to worry about getting booted off for saying many of todays gun owners are idiots. In the 80's if you look at Gun's And Ammo, you want me to send you a copy? Folks were worrying about their guns being taken away. The only thing that has happened since is, reagan pushed for Brady,Obama allowed weapons into national Parks and the price of ammo sky rocketed because of prepper assholes. Is it Nashville or Memphis where it is illegal to run on trails? LOL And why is not selling alcohol a good thing
> but open carry is?


The reason why the price of ammo skyrocketed had NOTHING to do with preppers.... Multiple federal departments under the Messiah + Chief.... purchased literally Billions of rounds since he's been president.
DHS = 450 million rounds..... then 1.6 BILLION rounds, SSA - 174,000 rounds, agriculture dept= 320,000 rounds, NOAA= 46,000 rounds, USPS=200,000+ rounds . That's not the full list.

Let me know the next time you meet an "asshole prepper" who's purchased a billion rounds.

Wake up and educate yourself.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> OMG... Markham Park is run by the Nazi regime. I don't belong to either association... I belong to the FOP and IPA. I think the Glock is a good design but not great, the fact that it has no safety means that it is not a good choice for the novice shooter or CC beginner. I have also witnessed this ever so popular weapon to crack and break. Take the slide off and don't dare drop it or the pig metal will easily crack. Now for the experienced shooter and CC person, it's a great cheap pistol to own. I have graduated from Glock about 3 years ago and now buy H&K but CC a little 9mm Sig P938. The H&K is big dollars, 1K, but you can use it as a hammer if needed unlike the Glock which will break. I can buy Glocks for less than $500 but also can buy Hyundai's for less than $20K but I just don't. Glock's success is all about the price, they cannot be beat and when you're talking about being within a budget it's an easy choice to make.


^^^
I've looked at the Sig compact mode. (can't remember the model) that's comparable in size to the Walther PPKS which I have but kind of sorry that I got mine in stainless. 
One thing about Glocks, and I don't know if they ever made modifications, but if you press the mag release the mag doesn't drop out. A lot of cops and military around the world especially wanted the mag to drop out because it made changing mags quicker so that you could press the button and have the mag fall out while simultaneously reaching for a full mag and not have the other hand occupied with pulling out the empty one.


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

I keep that filth on me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You are kidding right? Ever seen these guys picketing soldiers funerals?
> http://www.godhatesfags.com/


^^^
Ever see the military haters picketing a funeral and making it practically impossible to unload / load the casket?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Hmmm, I was under the impression that if it is exposed in the car it is open and thus not legal. CC is just that, concealed, but I have thought about how your car is your domain and the "castle doctrine" might apply.


In NC the castle doctrine now applies to your car. Here you may carry in the open without a permit.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

brikosig said:


> You're a typical low-information liberal.... The reason why the price of ammo skyrocketed had NOTHING to do with preppers.... Multiple federal departments under your Messiah + Chief.... aka obama.... purchased literally Billions of rounds since he's been president.
> DHS = 450 million rounds..... then 1.6 BILLION rounds, SSA - 174,000 rounds, agriculture dept= 320,000 rounds, NOAA= 46,000 rounds, USPS=200,000+ rounds . That's not the full list.
> 
> Let me know the next time you meet an "asshole prepper" who's purchased a billion rounds.
> ...


It is my understanding that a company that manufactures ammo and has a government contract must fulfill the government contract first. This is the reason the government ordered some many rounds so that it would create an artificial shortage.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> It is my understanding that a company that manufactures ammo and has a government contract must fulfill the government contract first. This is the reason the government ordered some many rounds so that it would create an artificial shortage.


Yes.... I know for a fact that this is why the shelves were bare for multiple years


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> 10mm is a nasty ammo, always thought about picking one up but it seems the ammo is expensive so I've shied away from them.
> People sometimes don't know our situation and why we carry. When I was an officer I never carried off duty. Here in Florida many if not all departments require you to carry 24/7 while in your jurisdiction. I actually don't feel the piece anymore when I carry, it's part of me and I just am used to it.


I have a 10mm S&W. I love the gun, 9 shots single stacked, but heavy and big. Plus, in close quarters a bit excessive IMO.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ever see the military haters picketing a funeral and making it practically impossible to unload / load the casket?


That has no relevance to your previous argument about me somehow being a liberal because I stated that Muslims and Christians both perpetrate violence against gays. I served in the Navy for over 6 years. My god, call a spade a spade and all of a sudden you must be a communist!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

brikosig said:


> The reason why the price of ammo skyrocketed had NOTHING to do with preppers.... Multiple federal departments under the Messiah + Chief.... purchased literally Billions of rounds since he's been president.
> DHS = 450 million rounds..... then 1.6 BILLION rounds, SSA - 174,000 rounds, agriculture dept= 320,000 rounds, NOAA= 46,000 rounds, USPS=200,000+ rounds . That's not the full list.
> 
> Let me know the next time you meet an "asshole prepper" who's purchased a billion rounds.
> ...


So the NRA was lying last year when in an American Rifleman they debunked the idea that the g


brikosig said:


> The reason why the price of ammo skyrocketed had NOTHING to do with preppers.... Multiple federal departments under the Messiah + Chief.... purchased literally Billions of rounds since he's been president.
> DHS = 450 million rounds..... then 1.6 BILLION rounds, SSA - 174,000 rounds, agriculture dept= 320,000 rounds, NOAA= 46,000 rounds, USPS=200,000+ rounds . That's not the full list.
> 
> Let me know the next time you meet an "asshole prepper" who's purchased a billion rounds.
> ...


Was the NRA lying then when they deuinked the conspiracy theory behind the ammo scarcity and put it on gun owners in the American Rifleman last year? Breitbart has also debunked the more conspiratorial excuses for the shortage.

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...veals-whos-to-blame-for-ammo-shortage-yo.aspx

If it is legal in ones state I certainly would have no probem riding with somebody who carries. However if I found myself living in an area that I needed to carry while UBERing or going to the Walmart or McDonald's I think I would move.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Was the NRA lying then when they deuinked the conspiracy theory behind the ammo scarcity and put it on gun owners in the American Rifleman last year? Breitbart has also debunked the more conspiratorial excuses for the shortage.

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...veals-whos-to-blame-for-ammo-shortage-yo.aspx

If it is legal in ones state I certainly would have no probem riding with somebody who carries. However if I found myself living in an area that I needed to carry while UBERing or going to the Walmart or McDonald's I think I would move.[/QUOTE]

^^^
Move to where?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> So the NRA was lying last year when in an American Rifleman they debunked the idea that the g
> 
> Was the NRA lying then when they deuinked the conspiracy theory behind the ammo scarcity and put it on gun owners in the American Rifleman last year? Breitbart has also debunked the more conspiratorial excuses for the shortage.
> 
> ...


You leave out a few points:
Democrats DO want to ban guns and take away those already in American hands. They go on national television and say this with startling regularity. Not exactly a platform, but the far left wants it and the "moderates" probably wouldn't care.

The EPA tried to pass regulations banning the use of lead in ammunition.

Obama's sanctions on Russia included specific bans on importation of AK-47 parts and ammo.

Military consumption of ammunition, especially NATO rounds (5.56mm and 9mm) is high due to the wars and foreign aid given to "rebel groups".

The point is that fear does drive up the price of ammunition, but it isn't exactly baseless fear. People will buy ammunition to exhaustion if they feel that they will not be able to buy it in the future. Guns and ammo are a sign of freedom to a high percentage of Americans and some value ammo more than food because ammo can provide them with food.


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> One thing about Glocks, and I don't know if they ever made modifications, but if you press the mag release the mag doesn't drop out. A lot of cops and military around the world especially wanted the mag to drop out because it made changing mags quicker so that you could press the button and have the mag fall out while simultaneously reaching for a full mag and not have the other hand occupied with pulling out the empty one.


My gen 3 & 4 Glocks have drop free mags (earlier generations had some non-drop free but that's before my time). If you buy a new Glock today, it'll have drop free mags.

I wasn't aware that Glock ever made non-drop free mags until you mentioned it, so thank you for enlightening me . I found a page with info about their drop free & non-drop free mags but I can't link to it due to being new to the forum.


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

When you hold an HK, you're holding an example of why Germany lost the war - magnificent engineering with no f*cks given about meeting a price point.

Sadly, the VP9 seems to indicate that HK is starting to reach out to customers who aren't doctors or lawyers


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> When you hold an HK, you're holding an example of why Germany lost the war - magnificent engineering with no f*cks given about meeting a price point.
> 
> Sadly, the VP9 seems to indicate that HK is starting to reach out to customers who aren't doctors or lawyers


Funny statement but you're on point with excellent engineering.... but for double the price !! tough pill to swallow...

I have two H&K's the balance of the weapon is so good and so solid, bought one second hand at $550 and the other discounted at $890. I could have had three brand new Glocks for that money but the Glock's wouldn't have felt as good as the H&K's do in my hands.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You leave out a few points:
> Democrats DO want to ban guns and take away those already in American hands. They go on national television and say this with startling regularity. Not exactly a platform, but the fat left wants it and the "moderates" probably wouldn't care.
> 
> The EPA tried to pass regulations banning the use of lead in ammunition.
> ...


Yes, "some" democrats want more gun regulation. Some silly and redundant and some not. There is also a large swath of gun owners who tend to vote blue. But they are of course as silent as the republicans who believe in science. The fear of guns being taken away is propagated by those who benefit most ohh, the NRA and gun manufacturers are suspects there huh. Again, patron saint Reagan pushed for Brady and enacted the Mumford Act. Obama signed into law the right to carry a weapon into national Parks. That was a good thing right? Yes, I understand some folks think the right to any and all unfettered gun access is a sign of freedom, and I respect that. But I also see there is more proof that many of those who cry about getting that respect do not allow others their choice of intoxicants or a woman the choice of getting rid of daddy's baby.
AK 47 parts? 
I buy American or Belgium. 
OH to stay on topic, it does seem that the states with the least gun restrictions are the hardest on UBER?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> When you hold an HK, you're holding an example of why Germany lost the war - magnificent engineering with no f*cks given about meeting a price point.
> 
> Sadly, the VP9 seems to indicate that HK is starting to reach out to customers who aren't doctors or lawyers


Their slogan says it all: In a world of compromise, some don't.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yes, "some" democrats want more gun regulation. Some silly and redundant and some not. There is also a large swath of gun owners who tend to vote blue. But they are of course as silent as the republicans who believe in science. The fear of guns being taken away is propagated by those who benefit most ohh, the NRA and gun manufacturers are suspects there huh. Again, patron saint Reagan pushed for Brady and enacted the Mumford Act. Obama signed into law the right to carry a weapon into national Parks. That was a good thing right? Yes, I understand some folks think the right to any and all unfettered gun access is a sign of freedom, and I respect that. But I also see there is more proof that many of those who cry about getting that respect do not allow others their choice of intoxicants or a woman the choice of getting rid of daddy's baby.
> AK 47 parts?
> I buy American or Belgium.
> OH to stay on topic, it does seem that the states with the least gun restrictions are the hardest on UBER?


Reagan was shot and had a knee jerk reaction, which resulted in the Brady Bill. Fortunately, cooler heads prevailed and it wasn't renewed. Obama only signed the national park carry because it was attached to must pass legislation. On the intoxicants thing, I think it should be allowed, however, don't expect taxpayers to foot the bill for the problems that you cause yourself, including rehab. On the abortion issue, it is an issue of one individual's right to convenience vs. another's right to life. Right to life trumps right to convenience in any moral person's worldview.

On the Uber being more difficult in freer states, it is generally because with freedom comes less regulation. However, this is a market issue, not a state issue. In general, the more mature markets have lower rates. College cities actually tend to have higher rates than major cities because Uber doesn't have competition in most of those markets.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Hmmm, I was under the impression that if it is exposed in the car it is open and thus not legal. CC is just that, concealed, but I have thought about how your car is your domain and the "castle doctrine" might apply.


^^^
LOL!
Not in California, that's for sure. 
I used to carry in Cali all the time and was pulled over once by a really sharp motor cop. 
He asked me what that bulge was under my coat, so I pulled the coat open and the bulge under my shirt was unmistakable. 
He said, "Let me see it and do it slow" and I knew he meant business because his hand was already on his weapon. 
Another motor cop showed up by then and they both had their hands on their weapons. 
(News at Eleven) JK
I pulled it out slowly and put it on the ground on the grass between the sidewalk and the curb and had to back away and get on my knees with my hands behind my head. 
Second cop frisked me and said to the first, "What do we do?" 
First cop said, "That's an expensive gun, so he has a warning not to do 60 in the 35 which is what I pulled him over for". 
Whew!!

And, I'll tell you all something.
LAPD cops aren't the hard noses that everybody thinks they are.

BTW, I'm still in touch with the 'first cop' to this very day, through his two divorces and drug addled sons. 
Great guy!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> When you hold an HK, you're holding an example of why Germany lost the war - magnificent engineering with no f*cks given about meeting a price point.
> 
> Sadly, the VP9 seems to indicate that HK is starting to reach out to customers who aren't doctors or lawyers


^^^
I have only one rifle... a Steyr-Aug. 
I also bought that one about 25 years ago when it was (I think around...) $500. bux. 
A documented 500 rounds through it..... not even broken in. Hah!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Somebody made a comment, and I think that it was on this thread, about Uber drivers not carrying cash. 
Well, some druggie that gets into the car really doesn't comprehend that. 
Actually, I do a lot of cash business, particularly with "Oldsters" and "Seniors" that still like to pay in cash. 
Hey, I'm a senior too, but I hate to admit it. 

I advise anybody who is bent on carrying or possessing a firearm to take some training. 
It's gonna cost you a few hundred bux, but it will teach you what to do not only in the car within the scope of driving for a living, but also in your home if you hear an invader in the middle of the nite. 
It will be money well spent and you'll be able to use it in your defense (God forbid) if and when you ever end up on the witness stand.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> My gen 3 & 4 Glocks have drop free mags (earlier generations had some non-drop free but that's before my time). If you buy a new Glock today, it'll have drop free mags.
> 
> I wasn't aware that Glock ever made non-drop free mags until you mentioned it, so thank you for enlightening me . I found a page with info about their drop free & non-drop free mags but I can't link to it due to being new to the forum.


^^^
Yeah, I don't know if the drop frees were a modification in the mag or in the grip. 
My 19 is from 1992 and I still have the receipt from B&B Gun Sales in North Hollywood, Ca. 
They were over at Oxnard & Whitsett. The building is still there, but the partners.... two brothers, Barry and Bob Kahn closed up shop within a year of the "great" North Hollywood bank shootout at the Bank of America on Laurel Canyon. 
You're not going to believe this, but I was almost there. 
I did grocery shopping across the street at Hughe's market, or maybe it had already become a Ralphs. 
Anyway, I was driving my old 84 Volvo that I still have and I parked it far away from all the other cars in the lot because I don't like getting my cars banged into. 
I put groceries in the trunk and left the parking lot and when I was North at Laurel Canyon and Vanowen with my sunroof open I heard what sounded like fire crackers going off. 
Thought nothing of it until I got home, put all my stuff away and turned on the TV, and saw that all hell was breaking loose and the freeway was even shut down because it was about a mile away from the shootout.

I think that there are still videos up on youtube of the shootout.

Well, long story short, Barry and Bob supplied the LAPD with firearms because our police were seriously outgunned, but they never got paid back for the rifles and guns that they gave to LAPD.

In retaliation, they closed up shop and one of them (not sure who) moved up to Alaska.

I went to High School with Barry at U.S. Grant High just about two miles away from where their store was.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Reagan was shot and had a knee jerk reaction, which resulted in the Brady Bill. Fortunately, cooler heads prevailed and it wasn't renewed. Obama only signed the national park carry because it was attached to must pass legislation. On the intoxicants thing, I think it should be allowed, however, don't expect taxpayers to foot the bill for the problems that you cause yourself, including rehab. On the abortion issue, it is an issue of one individual's right to convenience vs. another's right to life. Right to life trumps right to convenience in any moral person's worldview.
> 
> On the Uber being more difficult in freer states, it is generally because with freedom comes less regulation. However, this is a market issue, not a state issue. In general, the more mature markets have lower rates. College cities actually tend to have higher rates than major cities because Uber doesn't have competition in most of those markets.


Reagan signed the brady bill on his way out of his second term.... he signed it as a "present" to Sarah Brady because of the guilt that he had for mr brady being shot. Those comments were made by reagan himself.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Was the NRA lying then when they deuinked the conspiracy theory behind the ammo scarcity and put it on gun owners in the American Rifleman last year? Breitbart has also debunked the more conspiratorial excuses for the shortage.
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...veals-whos-to-blame-for-ammo-shortage-yo.aspx
> 
> If it is legal in ones state I certainly would have no probem riding with somebody who carries. However if I found myself living in an area that I needed to carry while UBERing or going to the Walmart or McDonald's I think I would move.


^^^
Move to where?[/QUOTE]

While I am a proud nra member.... I don't take my talking points from them (or any other organization).

Your assertion that the severe shortage of a consumer product (i don't care what the product is) is not caused by the (overwhelmingly) largest purchaser of that product.... not only defies reality it defies logic and a clear and sober though process.

Ergo, your assertion that the removal of Billions of rounds of ammo from the commercial market by the billions of rounds purchased by the US gov..... is laughable on it's face. The amount of rounds manufactured while your messiah has been president is unprecedented in our history... the shortage and prices have also been unprecedented.

Billions of rounds purchased by the feds...... vs.... 5 or 10 cases bought by "preppers". 
....and the preppers caused the shortage?????? LMFAO!!!!! What a joke!!

To believe what you've been spoon fed by the media you would also have to believe that ALL the rounds purchased by the feds were to be used for "practice".... which is what the federal "hacks" told you.... if that's the case than you'd have to believe that they're planning to shoot hollow metal jacket personal defense rounds for practice..... when they cost between 8 - 10 times the amount of practice rounds, lead nosed. You'd also have to believe that some of the federal agencies arm their agents with .22 caliber pistols... (only an imbecile would believe that) because the feds bought up all the .22 ammo supply also. ...and yes, I know you can use .22 pistols to practice to save money.... but I know for a fact that the feds only train with the weapon (designs) that they carry. When practicing personal defense shooting.... you should ALWAYS practice with the weapon you carry.

In addition.... a friend of mine owns a gun shop in MA... and another friend manages a shop in maine.... and they were both told the same thing by ALL the bullet manufacturers.... they have to supply ALL the rounds the military buys and THEN they can supply the retail market. Some of them were running 24/7 to keep up with JUST the federal orders. ....and all were in fact violating the actual contracts they had with the feds. by occasionally sending a few hundred boxes here and a few hundred boxes there out to the stores while there was a shortage. ....they wanted to keep their retail shops as happy as possible.

But what I find most revealing from your comments is the fact that you'll repeatedly trash those on the red side while defending those on the blue side... as well as being a rump-swap follower of your messiah + chief. But than rarely does much surprise me when debating a low-information lib.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Reagan signed the brady bill on his way out of his second term.... he signed it as a "present" to Sarah Brady because of the guilt that he had for mr brady being shot. Those comments were made by reagan himself.


He penned an op ed in the NY TIMES about it. He used the term "midnight special", talked up the 7 day waiting period, and other things. By today's standards, not really strict legislation, just disappointing that he signed it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> He penned an op ed in the NY TIMES about it. He used the term "midnight special", talked up the 7 day waiting period, and other things. By today's standards, not really strict legislation, just disappointing that he signed it.


He also signed the Mulford act while governor. After all what was the world coming to if black gun owners were walking around with weapons. Why does Reagan get a pass for doing something out of "guilt"? Is that not why any gun legislation starts? Some tragedy?
The shortages and original AR price bubble was do to the hysteria fomented by the NRA and their supporters with the prospect of Obama becoming Prez. OLIN,Colt ,Ruger et al laughed all the way to the bank.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jason7373 said:


> Does anyone actively conceal carry while they drive. How do you conceal it?


Why on earth would anyone carry while driving? The moment a pax slides into the backseat, the driver's ability to defend himself disappears. Speaking purely logically, being armed is all well and good, assuming you can get the drop on the assailant. With the potential assailant in the backseat, the only way to get the drop on that person would be to have a passenger in the front seat and pull the weapon at the beginning of the ride to get the drop. Yes, it truly is that simple. Why put yourself in a confrontational situation you cannot win...pragmatically speaking.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wonder if anyone has fired a gun in confined car. You wouldn't need to hit the assailant the sound would render both parties useless for a few seconds. (Depends on the caliber of the bullet, a .22 would just make them giggle a bit and say that's cute)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> He also signed the Mulford act while governor. After all what was the world coming to if black gun owners were walking around with weapons. Why does Reagan get a pass for doing something out of "guilt"? Is that not why any gun legislation starts? Some tragedy?
> The shortages and original AR price bubble was do to the hysteria fomented by the NRA and their supporters with the prospect of Obama becoming Prez. OLIN,Colt ,Ruger et al laughed all the way to the bank.


Well, Clinton passed an assault weapons ban and it expired under Bush Jr. Obama and all the big names in the Dem party talk up similar or even more extensive bans. Frankly, without groups like the NRA or GOA, I think they'd pass some. If the price of freedom is paying higher prices, then I'm OK with that. Reagan doesn't get a pass on the brady bill, it's bad legislation, but as stated earlier, the man was shot in the chest and his friend was shot in the head, there was incredible pressure on him, and especially compared to today's gun bills was pretty tame. The mulford act banned open carry in California, a heavily democratic state. Had Reagan not signed it, his veto would have been overridden. Also, the protests from the black panthers were after the bill was signed, and if being against the black panthers is racist, then being against the nazis is unAmerican.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

brikosig said:


> ^^^
> Move to where?


While I am a proud nra member.... I don't take my talking points from them (or any other organization).

Your assertion that the severe shortage of a consumer product (i don't care what the product is) is not caused by the (overwhelmingly) largest purchaser of that product.... not only defies reality it defies logic and a clear and sober though process.

Ergo, your assertion that the removal of Billions of rounds of ammo from the commercial market by the billions of rounds purchased by the US gov..... is laughable on it's face. The amount of rounds manufactured while your messiah has been president is unprecedented in our history... the shortage and prices have also been unprecedented.

Billions of rounds purchased by the feds...... vs.... 5 or 10 cases bought by "preppers". 
....and the preppers caused the shortage?????? LMFAO!!!!! What a joke!!

To believe what you've been spoon fed by the media you would also have to believe that ALL the rounds purchased by the feds were to be used for "practice".... which is what the federal "hacks" told you.... if that's the case than you'd have to believe that they're planning to shoot hollow metal jacket personal defense rounds for practice..... when they cost between 8 - 10 times the amount of practice rounds, lead nosed. You'd also have to believe that some of the federal agencies arm their agents with .22 caliber pistols... (only an imbecile would believe that) because the feds bought up all the .22 ammo supply also. ...and yes, I know you can use .22 pistols to practice to save money.... but I know for a fact that the feds only train with the weapon (designs) that they carry. When practicing personal defense shooting.... you should ALWAYS practice with the weapon you carry.

In addition.... a friend of mine owns a gun shop in MA... and another friend manages a shop in maine.... and they were both told the same thing by ALL the bullet manufacturers.... they have to supply ALL the rounds the military buys and THEN they can supply the retail market. Some of them were running 24/7 to keep up with JUST the federal orders. ....and all were in fact violating the actual contracts they had with the feds. by occasionally sending a few hundred boxes here and a few hundred boxes there out to the stores while there was a shortage. ....they wanted to keep their retail shops as happy as possible.

But what I find most revealing from your comments is the fact that you'll repeatedly trash those on the red side while defending those on the blue side... as well as being a rump-swap follower of your messiah + chief. But than rarely does much surprise me when debating a low-information lib.[/QUOTE]

^^^
?


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Why on earth would anyone carry while driving? The moment a pax slides into the backseat, the driver's ability to defend himself disappears. Speaking purely logically, being armed is all well and good, assuming you can get the drop on the assailant. With the potential assailant in the backseat, the only way to get the drop on that person would be to have a passenger in the front seat and pull the weapon at the beginning of the ride to get the drop. Yes, it truly is that simple. Why put yourself in a confrontational situation you cannot win...pragmatically speaking.


No, it truly isn't that simple. Your "solution" to being at a disadvantage is to give yourself one less option to change the outcome of any given scenario?

You also mistakenly assume that pax are the only possible threat while you're driving.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> No, it truly isn't that simple. Your "solution" to being at a disadvantage is to give yourself one less option to change the outcome of any given scenario?
> 
> You also mistakenly assume that pax are the only possible threat while you're driving.


No need to apologize. I know that of which I speak.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> No need to apologize. I know that of which I speak.


Apparently not. Ever hear of exiting the vehicle?


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

Desert Driver is the sort of person who proudly leaves home "armed with the ability to reason with an attacker," then promptly gets bitten by a dog .

I carry because it's better to have it & not need it than to need it & not have it. I also wear a seatbelt - how paranoid of me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Apparently not. Ever hear of exiting the vehicle?


Apology accepted.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Apology accepted.


You didn't graduate, did you?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You didn't graduate, did you?


Actually, top three percent in my MBA program. You?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, top three percent in my MBA program. You?


I don't lie in internet forums.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I don't lie in internet forums.


Neither do I. That's so gauche. I'm glad we found common ground, Gu.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> Desert Driver is the sort of person who proudly leaves home "armed with the ability to reason with an attacker," then promptly gets bitten by a dog .
> 
> I carry because it's better to have it & not need it than to need it & not have it. I also wear a seatbelt - how paranoid of me.


Probably thinks that telling a woman that peeing her pants is a better way to fend off a rapist than shooting him, lol.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Neither do I. That's so gauche. I'm glad we found common ground, Gu.


Until you prove it, you're still a dirty liar in my book.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Until you prove it, you're still a dirty liar in my book.


You want me to prove that lying is gauche? Why? Isn't that a self-evident truth?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> Desert Driver is the sort of person who proudly leaves home "armed with the ability to reason with an attacker," then promptly gets bitten by a dog .
> 
> I carry because it's better to have it & not need it than to need it & not have it. I also wear a seatbelt - how paranoid of me.


Well, you are correct about being paranoid, we will agree.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You want me to prove that lying is gauche? Why? Isn't that a self-evident truth?


No, your "top 3 percent" graduation from your MBA program. The post in which I pointed you out as a liar to begin with. You have already proven yourself to be unintelligent to begin with, so it would follow that you do not have the mental capacity to gain an MBA or graduate in the top 3 percent of your class. Therefore, when you asserted that you did, I called you a liar based on the evidence that you have posted in this forum. Using a dictionary to find a non-commonly used word such as "gauche" to attempt to demonstrate intelligence is another demonstration of a liar trying to prove a previous assertion through use of language that the liar believes will identify him or her as more intelligent. You are exceedingly unimpressive to me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> No, your "top 3 percent" graduation from your MBA program. The post in which I pointed you out as a liar to begin with. You have already proven yourself to be unintelligent to begin with, so it would follow that you do not have the mental capacity to gain an MBA or graduate in the top 3 percent of your class. Therefore, when you asserted that you did, I called you a liar based on the evidence that you have posted in this forum. Using a dictionary to find a non-commonly used word such as "gauche" to attempt to demonstrate intelligence is another demonstration of a liar trying to prove a previous assertion through use of language that the liar believes will identify him or her as more intelligent. You are exceedingly unimpressive to me.


Oh, that. Yes, I earned my MBA from a PAC10 school (back before it was PAC12) with a cumulative GPA of 3.7. I knew I was in the top ten percent of my class when I completed my studies and grabbed my parchment, but I learned a couple years after I graduated that I was actually in the top three percent of my class. Of course, an MBA and a buck fifty will get a bloke a cup of coffee anywhere. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, that. Yes, I earned my MBA from a PAC10 school (back before it was PAC12) with a cumulative GPA of 3.7. I knew I was in the top ten percent of my class when I completed my studies and grabbed my parchment, but I learned a couple years after I graduated that I was actually in the top three percent of my class. Of course, an MBA and a buck fifty will get a bloke a cup of coffee anywhere. Pretty cool, huh?


Kind of thin on the "proof" aspect.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Kind of thin on the "proof" aspect.


Oh, you wanna see my degree or my transcript? Turns out I was mistaken. My cumulative GPA wasn't 3.7. It was actually 3.789. Sorry for the error.

Here, this should help you out.










Is there anything else I can assist you with, Gu, or are you good for now?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wonder if anyone has fired a gun in confined car. You wouldn't need to hit the assailant the sound would render both parties useless for a few seconds. (Depends on the caliber of the bullet, a .22 would just make them giggle a bit and say that's cute)


Statistics show that in most shootings (something like 70-80%) that the caliber of the weapon has little effect on whether it stops an assailant or not, one round does it. Only with more determined individuals (on drugs or whatever) does the caliber come into play on whether or not multiple shots are needed. It's mental vs physical incapacitation.

Hopefully range time will make the user at least a bit more acclimated to how much noise their gun is going to make...That doesn't mean if I have to fire my .38/.357 in my tiny car with no hearing protection that I won't be rendered at least temporarily deaf, but with any luck it'll have also have the same effect as a flashbang on any assailant.

If my Ruger Mark III was easily concealable/carryable I honestly would consider carrying it. It might only be a .22, but that means not enough noise to deafen you and it's accurate and steady enough to put all 10 rounds through someones eyeball at 50ft in a few seconds. Not made for carry though. I tried to carry a bigger, higher capacity, more accurate gun, but it was too cumbersome, so just a little LCR for me (props to those who can carry full sized guns, even a basic compact seemed a bit much for me).


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Statistics show that in most shootings (something like 70-80%) that the caliber of the weapon has little effect on whether it stops an assailant or not, one round does it. Only with more determined individuals (on drugs or whatever) does the caliber come into play on whether or not multiple shots are needed. It's mental vs physical incapacitation.
> 
> Hopefully range time will make the user at least a bit more acclimated to how much noise their gun is going to make...That doesn't mean if I have to fire my .38/.357 in my tiny car with no hearing protection that I won't be rendered at least temporarily deaf, but with any luck it'll have also have the same effect as a flashbang on any assailant.
> 
> If my Ruger Mark III was easily concealable/carryable I honestly would consider carrying it. It might only be a .22, but that means not enough noise to deafen you and it's accurate and steady enough to put all 10 rounds through someones eyeball at 50ft in a few seconds. Not made for carry though. I tried to carry a bigger, higher capacity, more accurate gun, but it was too cumbersome, so just a little LCR for me (props to those who can carry full sized guns, even a basic compact seemed a bit much for me).


In the scenario you describe, who would be on the hook for the cleaning fee?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> In the scenario you describe, who would be on the hook for the cleaning fee?


With any luck the dead guys insurance or estate will cover it, or maybe even Uber's insurance (lol), though knowing my luck I'd prolly end up having to pay my own deductible for that. $500 out of pocket is still better than being a victim in a lot of cases.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Kind of thin on the "proof" aspect.


Doncha just hate it when you call someone a liar and it turns out they weren't lying? That's never happened to me but it must really make you feel like a tool.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> With any luck the dead guys insurance or estate will cover it, or maybe even Uber's insurance (lol), though knowing my luck I'd prolly end up having to pay my own deductible for that. $500 out of pocket is still better than being a victim in a lot of cases.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure the dirt nap guy's estate isn't ponying up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

NativeTexan said:


> Desert Driver is the sort of person who proudly leaves home "armed with the ability to reason with an attacker," then promptly gets bitten by a dog .
> 
> I carry because it's better to have it & not need it than to need it & not have it. I also wear a seatbelt - how paranoid of me.


Yeah, I've never been bitten by a dog and I never had reason to pull my gun when is used to hitchhike in college. I'm just not the sort that people **** with.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wonder if anyone has fired a gun in confined car. You wouldn't need to hit the assailant the sound would render both parties useless for a few seconds. (Depends on the caliber of the bullet, a .22 would just make them giggle a bit and say that's cute)


Being deaf is a HELL of a lot better than being dead.... and as a person who's fired both rifles and handguns without ear protection, the noise wouldn't phase me for a second. (though 99% of the time I do have ear protection on.)


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why on earth would anyone carry while driving? The moment a pax slides into the backseat, the driver's ability to defend himself disappears. Speaking purely logically, being armed is all well and good, assuming you can get the drop on the assailant. With the potential assailant in the backseat, the only way to get the drop on that person would be to have a passenger in the front seat and pull the weapon at the beginning of the ride to get the drop. Yes, it truly is that simple. Why put yourself in a confrontational situation you cannot win...pragmatically speaking.


No...it's not that simple....most passengers sit in the pax rear seat so if you cross-draw with your left hand your pointing your muzzle directly at the pax. .....and it only takes a split second for a standard cross draw.... even while you're driving. If the pax was behind the driver.... the same cross-draw with an across the body aim underneath your right armpit will put the round thru your drivers seat and into the perp. Sure - it's a blind shot.... but the first thing 100% of the criminals out there would do when the gun first went off.... would be to run like a "puzzy" out of the car. You would ONLY be in the confrontational situation if you had to pull the gun to protect your life... as opposed to having to protect your life with only your dick in your hand.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, you wanna see my degree or my transcript? Turns out I was mistaken. My cumulative GPA wasn't 3.7. It was actually 3.789. Sorry for the error.
> 
> Here, this should help you out.
> 
> ...


Bear Down Arizona!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> No...it's not that simple....most passengers sit in the pax rear seat so if you cross-draw with you're left hand you're pointing your muzzle directly at the pax. .....and it only takes a split second for a standard cross draw.... even while you're driving. You would ONLY be in the confrontational situation if you had to pull the gun to protect your life... as opposed to having to protect you're life with only your dick in your hand.


That's cute, but that is one way to fantasize about a such a situation, we will agree.

By the way, your, not you're. You confuse the two words often and they are very different.
No need to thank me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Bear Down Arizona!


You damn right!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That's cute, but that is one way to fantasize about a such a situation, we will agree.
> 
> By the way, your, not you're. You confuse the two words often and they are very different.
> No need to thank me.


I know the difference... I was typing quickly..... You can always tell when you win an argument with an intellectually lazy person... they get their ass kicked (verbally) in the debate and they resort to being a self-entitled Grammer nazi.

.....Your a ******bag....
oops, sorry.... You're a ******bag. <<<that work for you??

(thanks for pointing it out though.... I corrected my errors.... feel free to whip that red pen out of your ass and correct my paragraph again)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I know the difference... I was typing quickly..... You can always tell when you win an argument with an intellectually lazy person... they get their ass kicked (verbally) in the debate and they resort to being an self-entitled Grammer nazi. .....Your a ******bag....
> 
> oops, sorry.... You're a ******bag. <<<that work for you??


No need to apologize. We're friends here, which is why I don't mind bringing your comments back to reality and helping you with your lacking grammar and spelling skills. That's one of the wonderful features about this forum.

By the way, if you pull out your notes from junior high debate class, you'll re-learn that name-calling is an automatic loss in any debate situation. I certainly won't disqualify you, but now you know. Again, no need to thank me. I'm here to help.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> No need to apologize. We're friends here, which is why I don't mind bringing your comments back to reality and helping you with your lacking grammar and spelling skills. That's one of the wonderful features about this forum.
> 
> By the way, if you pull out your notes from junior high debate class, you'll re-learn that name-calling is an automatic loss in any debate situation. I certainly won't disqualify you, but now you know. Again, no need to thank me. I'm here to help.


Hmm.... Ya know desert.... when I re-read your/you're comment I actually think you may have not meant it to be a prick... just to correct me.....so perhaps I shouldn't have ranted like that??

Was never on the debate team... so I don't play by those rules. ....though yes, resorting to insults does diminish ones points in a debate.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Hmm.... Ya know desert.... when I re-read your/you're comment I actually think you may have not meant it to be a prick... just to correct me.....so perhaps I shouldn't have ranted like that??
> 
> Was never on the debate team... so I don't play by those rules. ....though yes, resorting to insults does diminish ones points in a debate.


We're all out here to have fun. No sense getting upset. After all, we're all getting ****ed by Uber anyway.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> We're all out here to have fun. No sense getting upset. After all, we're all getting ****ed by Uber anyway.


It's all good....
There is actually firearms training for what I described, which I've taken. It's based upon the premise that by showing/firing the gun it scares the Fk out of the perp. so he runs away from us because we are a threat to him at that point. But certainly yes, as the driver sitting up front we are at a tactical disadvantage with our backs to the pax.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> It's all good....
> There is actually firearms training for what I described, which I've taken. It's based upon the premise that by showing/firing the gun it scares the Fk out of the perp. so he runs away from us because we are a threat to him at that point. But certainly yes, as the driver sitting up front we are at a tactical disadvantage with our backs to the pax.


And one of the things I do actually appreciate about the Uber/Lyft model is that there's no cash. What kind of an asshole is going to take the risk of robbing a cabbie who has $8 stuffed atop the visor? Even your most desperate of meth heads has to know that there is no take in rolling a rideshare driver. At least with a real cabbie you might pull down a hundred bucks before you get shot, run over, or charged with felony robbery.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And one of the things I do actually appreciate about the Uber/Lyft model is that there's no cash. What kind of an asshole is going to take the risk of robbing a cabbie who has $8 stuffed atop the visor? Even your most desperate of meth heads has to know that there is no take in rolling a rideshare driver. At least with a real cabbie you might pull down a hundred bucks before you get shot, run over, or charged with felony robbery.


Yes.... the likelihood that we'll get robbed is very slim. The most likely problem I would expect to run into would be by non-riders, driving in some pretty rough neighborhoods late at night while I was alone.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Yes.... the likelihood that we'll get robbed is very slim. The most likely problem I would expect to run into would be by non-riders, driving in some pretty rough neighborhoods late at night while I was alone.


Gas pedal's on the right!

Outta my way, assholes!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Doncha just hate it when you call someone a liar and it turns out they weren't lying? That's never happened to me but it must really make you feel like a tool.


Actually no, because you have proven nothing. I can tell you that i was a 4-star general and then say the sane thing again, didn't mean it was true to begin with. Doesn't matter how many times you say it if you can't prove it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Actually no, because you have proven nothing. I can tell you that i was a 4-star general and then say the sane thing again, didn't mean it was true to begin with. Doesn't matter how many times you say it if you can't prove it.


Well, actually, I have. But I certainly understand how your defenses are operating and that's OK. We get it.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Well, actually, I have. But I certainly understand how your defenses are operating and that's OK. We get it.


An assertion is no proof, you have not offered anything that could be construed as proof, only your assertions. Sorry, but until you show actual proof, just refer to me as General Guru.


----------



## MotoFox (Mar 4, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Damm 37, 38 or 39 series ?
> The only 45 I have is a Colt 1911... I have a H&K 40 full size and that's too big to carry while driving, it's noticeable.


I carry the small H&K .40 P2000. Great gun, conceals easily and holds 9 + 1.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

MotoFox said:


> I carry the small H&K .40 P2000. Great gun, conceals easily and holds 9 + 1.


Gu, my transcript (posted above) constitutes proof of my comment. You lose. But that's OK. You can turn this into a valuable learning experience if you choose to do so.

Is there anything else I can help you with or are you good for now? I really don't mind helping you out, but you have to be growing weary from the humiliation, we will agree.


----------



## Brokenjeep (Feb 18, 2015)

Personally this thread scared the hell out of me! Glad I drive in Toronto, been hit on more than confronted! One time when I was in the US I bought some mace but I haven’t really considered putting it in the car yet. (to be clear this is not a statement on if/should passing judgement or anything like that, just never crossed my mind)


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Brokenjeep said:


> Personally this thread scared the hell out of me! Glad I drive in Toronto, been hit on more than confronted! One time when I was in the US I bought some mace but I haven't really considered putting it in the car yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> No need for anyone to be scared from this thread Broken.... 99% of legal gun owners are harmless. We simply choose to carry the best means of protecting ourselves as possible... and expect to never have to use it while driving.
> 
> Mace/pepper spray is a great tool..... I carry that also... you should put it in your car because the fact is... you never know... be it a pax or someone on the street when you leave your car to pick up a coffee.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brokenjeep said:


> Personally this thread scared the hell out of me! Glad I drive in Toronto, been hit on more than confronted! One time when I was in the US I bought some mace but I haven't really considered putting it in the car yet. (to be clear this is not a statement on if/should passing judgement or anything like that, just never crossed my mind)


I love Toronto. Of course, how can a Rush fan not love their hometown, right?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The scare factor of open carry is just something that we aren't used to unless the person carrying is in a uniform. No one freaks out about cops drinking coffee in a donut shop with their guns on their hips. It has become a liberal talking point and because of that, some *drama queens* have a reaction when there shouldn't be one.


Yeah. Apparently pink mustache doesn't like personal protection.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And one of the things I do actually appreciate about the Uber/Lyft model is that there's no cash. What kind of an asshole is going to take the risk of robbing a cabbie who has $8 stuffed atop the visor? Even your most desperate of meth heads has to know that there is no take in rolling a rideshare driver. At least with a real cabbie you might pull down a hundred bucks before you get shot, run over, or charged with felony robbery.


Not true where we drive.



brikosig said:


> Yes.... the likelihood that we'll get robbed is very slim. The most likely problem I would expect to run into would be by non-riders, driving in some pretty rough neighborhoods late at night while I was alone.


Absolutely correct. This driver was jacked by someone walking by, not a rider. 
http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Robbed-Carjacked-in-Miami-294887891.html



Desert Driver said:


> Gas pedal's on the right!
> 
> Outta my way, assholes!


Not always an option. Look at the news report about one of our drivers.

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Robbed-Carjacked-in-Miami-294887891.html


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

[QUOTE
Not always an option. Look at the news report about one of our drivers.

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Robbed-Carjacked-in-Miami-294887891.html[/QUOTE]
Um, that was a joke. That's what the winking emoticon signified. it looks like this...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah. Apparently pink mustache doesn't like personal protection.


Doncha just love how the drunk betties take selfies with that pink moustache? I keep mine on the dash and I should probably be disinfecting it nightly because it sure gets perched upon the lips of a lot of drunken frauleins. I have also been a party to many of those selfies but I will never give my last name because I don't want to be tagged online, which is also why I have no social networking accounts. I'm a technology and security consultant so I was one of the first to understand the security risks and personal dangers of social media participation, but I have no problem with others having fun with it. I'm told I also had close to 10K likes on Facebook for my car decorated in holiday regalia. At least half my paxs over the holidays photographed my car and more than a few of them posted the pics on Facebook.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> [QUOTE
> Not always an option. Look at the news report about one of our drivers.
> 
> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Robbed-Carjacked-in-Miami-294887891.html


Um, that was a joke. That's what the winking emoticon signified. it looks like this... [/QUOTE]

What happened to him is a sensitive issue with the Miami drivers.  
But I do agree that the gas pedal is on the right for that would be my first option if available.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> An assertion is no proof, you have not offered anything that could be construed as proof, only your assertions. Sorry, but until you show actual proof, just refer to me as General Guru.


Dude he posted his transcript. So you are saying he forged that? LOL


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Dude he posted his transcript. So you are saying he forged that? LOL


Gu is just having a difficult time reconciling that he called a man a liar who was telling the truth all along. It's OK. We understand how defense mechanisms work when a person has been humiliated.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah. Apparently pink mustache doesn't like personal protection.


Yea.... weapons strictly prohibited in the pink-mustache-mobiles. .... I make sure i'm not carrying my Sig when I drive Lyft.... LMFAO!!

YEA Right..... *** that shit! Molon Labe


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

I gotta give Travis a Thumbs-Up on his weapons policy..... if it's legal in your state and you can legally possess it.... he has no problem with it. (those are my words, not his)

One of the 3 reasons I prefer to drive uber over the "hairy-one"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I gotta give Travis a Thumbs-Up on his weapons policy..... if it's legal in your state and you can legally possess it.... he has no problem with it. (those are my words, not his)
> 
> One of the 3 reasons I prefer to drive uber over the "hairy-one"


I like the popularity of Uber over Lyft. But I do get tired of the higher ******bag quotient on Uber.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I like the popularity of Uber over Lyft. But I do get tired of the higher ******bag quotient on Uber.


agreed.....


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I like the popularity of Uber over Lyft. But I do get tired of the higher ******bag quotient on Uber.


Pax or Drivers?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Pax or Drivers?


Paxs, of course.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Paxs, of course.


I don't know about the "of course" LOL.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a concealed carry license and I carry while driving. The odds that I'll ever need the weapon are incredibly slim, but I'd rather have it and not need it than the alternative. If a pax ever sees it and complains to Uber, so be it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CardinalFanSPI said:


> I have a concealed carry license and I carry while driving. The odds that I'll ever need the weapon are incredibly slim, but I'd rather have it and not need it than the alternative. If a pax ever sees it and complains to Uber, so be it.


seeing that most pax sit in the back, they will have the jump on you regardless if you have 6 guns on you


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> seeing that most pax sit in the back, they will have the jump on you regardless if you have 6 guns on you


True bart.... we are at a tactical disadvantage.... but with training that disadvantage is reduced. Ultimately, having the option to grab my piece is a lot more comforting than only have my dick to grab.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

brikosig said:


> True bart.... we are at a tactical disadvantage.... but with training that disadvantage is reduced. Ultimately, having the option to grab my piece is a lot more comforting than only have my dick to grab.


training may reduce the disadvantage
but it may increase the chance of you getting harmed, and your weapon taken away.
Like if they pat you down....seeing you have a gun may alarm them....they may shoot you just for that....then they will probably take your gun and shoot somebody else with it
It's a tricky call


----------



## NativeTexan (Feb 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> seeing that most pax sit in the back, they will have the jump on you regardless if you have 6 guns on you


For the sake of argument, let's say that drivers have a 0% chance of defending themselves against pax. So what? I'm not concerned about pax; I'm carrying in case I have to change a tire in south Dallas at 2am, etc.


----------

